# Looking For My First Motorcycle...



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Outbackers,

I am considering a motorcycle purchase. Well, after the DW approves it, any way. For those of you that own cycles already, any suggestions for a first-timer? Any ideas on how to convince the DW that I am not going to kill myself?







I have rode before, but only on 3 and 4 wheel ATVs. I am 6'5" and 230 (if that matters when choosing a bike).

From online research, here are the models I am considering (in order of my preference based strictly on numbers and photos, warranty, value for the money):

1. Kawasaki Vulcan 900 Classic LT (see it). 903 cc liquid cooled V-Twin, belt drive, 64.8" wheelbase, 97" length, 595 lbs dry, 2-year warranty. MSRP is $8,549 and I have seen dealers selling them on EBay for $6999. Only belt drive cycle of the ones I am considering. Double the warranty of the other cycles. Good engine displacement for a long-term cycle (don't want to trade up very quickly). I like the several 2-tone color possibilities. Heaviest bike of all.

2. Yamaha V-Star Silverado (see it). 649 cc air cooled V-Twin, shaft drive, 64" wheelbase, 96.5" length, 544 lbs dry, 1-year warranty. MSRP $7,299. Great price and looks on this one, and the weight is good, but the engine may be too small for me. Only air-colled motor of the bunch. One color choice - black.

3. Suzuki Boulevard C50T (see it). 811 cc liquid cooled V-Twin, shaft drive, 65.2" wheelbase, 98.8" length, 567 lbs dry, 1-year warranty. MSRP is $7,949. One color choice - black.

4. Honda Shadow Aero (see it). 745 cc liquid cooled V-Twin, shaft drive, 64.5" wheelbase, 519 lbs dry, 1-year warranty. Lots of color choices, lightest cycle of the bunch. I would need to spend extra $$ for accessories that the other cycles include as standard (namely the windshield, bags, sissy bar). MSRP is $6,800 to $7,100 depending on color choice.

If you have experience with any of these motorcycles or can offer guidance to an aspiring newbie, please post. Harley didn't make the list due to price.

Randy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

A friend of ours has the Yamaha V-star...he is about 6' or so and at least 350 lbs if not more








He is really happy with his, no complaints about lack of power









Can you take these out for test drives?


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd get the Harley.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Most guys of your size go with 1000 cubes and up.. Bikes are like campers.. You always want a bigger one after you get used to the first one you bought.

One of the bulk loaders at the cement plant is a lady.. She rides a swoopy lookin Honda 1300.. She is 5-2, she handles it well.

I have another friend who has a Kawasaki 1300 or 1500 cant remember.. Its a 2002 and he has over 40,000 miles on it.. He has taken several cross country trips on it... He loves it!

One of the guys I work with has a Suzuki Marader 800, he is 5-9. His wife had a Yam V-star 650, which she loved.. She just traded it for a 1100 V-star.. She is 5-4.. Now to keep up with her, he is getting a Suzi 1300. lol

Have a friend that is 6-5 and bought a Suzuki Marauder 800.. After a week he traded for a bigger one. Said it was too small for the highway for him..

You will want at least an 900+ to feel comfortable on the highway in my opinion..

This is kinda like tow vehicles.. Buy the biggest you can afford.

If you are only goofin around town, it really doesnt matter.. I ride my 220 street legal dirtbike around town to go run errands all the time..

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

having_fun said:


> I'd get the Harley.


ditto...dh has the dyna wide glide


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks, Carey. One long-time rider at work suggested a 750 cc for my first bike. Another guy (like yourself) said a 900 cc would be fine.

Randy


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I'd get the Harley.


ditto...dh has the dyna wide glide








[/quote]

Cool, I have a 03 Sportster. Fun, but not for long rides........

I agree with the comment about needing 900+ to feel good, and safe, on the interstate. The weight of these bikes and winsheild, etc, well lets just say you'll need it when passing that big truck at 75+....... and with stuff flying out of the truck, you'll want to do this in a hurry.







Speed is a path out you will need at times. If your not going to interstate it much, its not as much of an issue.

And watch that guy with the swaying camper


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Randy, Go to this website.LINK

They have a bunch of new non-current models.. I have bought 3 bikes from them.. The last was my 220.. I saved 2000 dollars.. It was a new 2 year old bike. They kinda specialize in new non current bikes.. Colorado powersports has always been decent and treated me well..

You might be able to get you a bigger bike in the prices you mentioned above..

You can still get full financing, and the standard warranty applies.. I was just looking at there streetbikes.. They have some good deals..

They have a new 2004 honda vtx 1300 that looks sweet for 7400.. Those bikes are solid, great bikes!

They have a honda 1100 shadow in the same price range..

Good Luck!

Carey


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Everyone's got their own opinion on a bike. Imo you won't go wrong with the V-Star or shadow. I will not recommend the bigger bikes, especially starting out. More weight, more power can mean more trouble. I'm not going to lie to you, if you get the 650 you're going to want to upgrade in a year or two. But I can also tell you, after a couple of years with a 900, 1000, or 1300 you're going to want to upgrade. Bikes are like everything else, you get used to what you got and want more. As far as getting out of the way, a 600 will get you out of the way as fast as you need to...actually, the smaller bikes have less power to power your way out of trouble, but most of the time they make it up in maneuverability...lighter weight, easier to throw around. Just don't go crazy and buy the biggest thing around because you're a big guy. Had a Honda Magna 750 up until a few years ago, and at 210# that was MORE than enough for me. Actually, there's my recommendation, find you one of those used...fun bike, really torquey, and easy to ride. The V-4 sounds really good too.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

mik0445 said:


> Everyone's got their own opinion on a bike. Imo you won't go wrong with the V-Star or shadow. I will not recommend the bigger bikes, especially starting out. More weight, more power can mean more trouble. I'm not going to lie to you, if you get the 650 you're going to want to upgrade in a year or two. But I can also tell you, after a couple of years with a 900, 1000, or 1300 you're going to want to upgrade. Bikes are like everything else, you get used to what you got and want more. As far as getting out of the way, a 600 will get you out of the way as fast as you need to...actually, the smaller bikes have less power to power your way out of trouble, but most of the time they make it up in maneuverability...lighter weight, easier to throw around. Just don't go crazy and buy the biggest thing around because you're a big guy. Had a Honda Magna 750 up until a few years ago, and at 210# that was MORE than enough for me. Actually, there's my recommendation, find you one of those used...fun bike, really torquey, and easy to ride. The V-4 sounds really good too.


Yea I agree.. But a for instance.. The honda vtx I mentioned above weighs 641 dry.. The ones Randy is lookin at weigh in the high 500's dry.. This wouldnt be enough of a difference to feel.. Or how bout the 1100 honda shadow in my link... 553lbs dry..

We have traffic that is in the extreme catagory.. Its bumper to bumper all the time.. Its very dangerous.. You need tons of get away power here.. lol

Have a friend I work with that has a 2002 kawi 13-1500(cant remember). He has 40k on it.. He is trading it soon for another that is just like it.. he loves this bike, doesnt want anything bigger.. He says nothing fits him better.. So not always.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Also have you ever thought about a dual sport.. Kawasaki is coming out with a new KLR650 for 2008.. It is due out any day.. It has a bunch of new features.. These are great all around bikes, and can cruise the speed limit very easy, and are very easy to ride.. My buddies would do 100mph easy. There are some great dual sport clubs around denver.. Since you enjoy 4wheelers, this would allow you the chance to do some light off roading to.. Colorado is considered dual sport heaven... These are pretty safe bikes to ride, as they sit tall.. People can see em.. I have never seen one wrecked here, and I drive over 100k a year in Colorado.

These bikes are super popular here.. There resale is great!

BMW has some pricey ones. KTM makes a dual sport 950 that is super awesome.

Just a thought.

Carey


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Everyone's got their own opinion on a bike. Imo you won't go wrong with the V-Star or shadow. I will not recommend the bigger bikes, especially starting out. More weight, more power can mean more trouble. I'm not going to lie to you, if you get the 650 you're going to want to upgrade in a year or two. But I can also tell you, after a couple of years with a 900, 1000, or 1300 you're going to want to upgrade. Bikes are like everything else, you get used to what you got and want more. As far as getting out of the way, a 600 will get you out of the way as fast as you need to...actually, the smaller bikes have less power to power your way out of trouble, but most of the time they make it up in maneuverability...lighter weight, easier to throw around. Just don't go crazy and buy the biggest thing around because you're a big guy. Had a Honda Magna 750 up until a few years ago, and at 210# that was MORE than enough for me. Actually, there's my recommendation, find you one of those used...fun bike, really torquey, and easy to ride. The V-4 sounds really good too.


Yea I agree.. But a for instance.. The honda vtx I mentioned above weighs 641 dry.. The ones Randy is lookin at weigh in the high 500's dry.. This wouldnt be enough of a difference to feel.. Or how bout the 1100 honda shadow in my link... 553lbs dry..

We have traffic that is in the extreme catagory.. Its bumper to bumper all the time.. Its very dangerous.. You need tons of get away power here.. lol

Have a friend I work with that has a 2002 kawi 13-1500(cant remember). He has 40k on it.. He is trading it soon for another that is just like it.. he loves this bike, doesnt want anything bigger.. He says nothing fits him better.. So not always.

Carey
[/quote]

Yes, if you get the right bike that fits you right, it doesn't matter as much on the size. The problem is, most of the time the new rider does not 'know' what fits right. Just a guess here, but with your bikes, you ride a lot. Think back to when you first started. You were just learning the basics of riding, had no clue of what felt right, cause you had nothing to judge it against. At least 80-90% of the time, the dealer will not correctly tell you what fits, or sometimes even know for that matter unless it just happens to be the one with the best bottom line. I'm just a strong believer that you should start out with just enough power to carry you and learn the basics. I've seen too many people that start with a 'big' bike and it got them into more trouble than it got them out of. I guess when you see a guy buy a 929 at dealership, where the salesman knew he had 0 driving experience, and he wraps it around a pole 5 minutes later not even 1 mile down the road and dies, or see a guy dump the clutch and stand a brand new 450 on its tail, then it falls on him crushing his leg, you realize what the power can do to someone who is just starting out.

Castle Rock, I'm not trying to discourage you in any way, shape or form with this post. Bikes are inherently dangerous, but if you take care in what you are doing, it can be some of the most fun you've had in your life. Just remember, keep the shiny side up and you won't go wrong!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Since it's your first one, I'd recommend getting a cheap used bike for the first year. Any of the Jap bikes will do while you get used to riding a lot.

When you decide you like it and want to always have one, get a Beemer.























(Mines a 1973 750cc model, still runs like new.







)

Oh, and just so you know, there are Beemer people and there are Harley people. Neither one is right or wrong, they're just different. Which one are you?

Other than Beemers and Harleys, the other bikes are all the same, just bikes (oops, now I did it).

(Dirt Bikes are a different story with a different set of rules.)


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I had assumed some riding experence........ I would recomend a bike safety course, many have loaner bikes. You guys are right, had a 900+ been my first bike, it would not have been pretty. My first was a 250, then a 600, now a 900 (a real bike, Harley







I do love the BMW's) and I'm fine here. The Jap bikes do run nice and fine, nothing wrong with them at all, and the price is right. Resale is bad though. I cant imagine my very first ride being on a big brand new bike right from the dealership. That can be a recipe for disaster IMO.

Be safe.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im 6'3 and over 300lbs, I ride a HD electraglide and I had a roadking before that. I have rode those bikes over a 1000 miles in a day and I have never rode or owned anything else and I never will, questions?


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Just in way of pricing, I have never bought a bike but I did buy and ATV. I found a place with pretty good prices www.bartlesvillecyclesports.com. High volume, low prices (kind of like Lakeshore for OB). Their price on the Aero was $5,999 for a 2007 and $5,799 for a 2006. C50T was $6,999. I don't know where you live, but if nothing else, those prices may give you a reference point in negotiations.


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

I have the 2006 Suzuki Boulevard C50T and love it. Paid $6800.00 I put on a set of
V&H Cruziers, K&N air intake, Dobeck TFI, and lots more chrome. I also put on a 
Mustang Seat which makes a world of differance. I would recommend the C50T.
It just might also be your last bike.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Thank you ALL for your comments and suggestions. Very good points made by everyone.

Randy


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Harley....hmmmm IS there anything else?
If I have to explain, you wouldnt understand....DILLIGAF
Honestly, whatever you choose, be careful, enjoy and ride safely.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I agree with "Having fun" a bike safety course offered by the State or a private company is the only way to go. It should not be that expensive. I've been riding for years (30) and enjoyed the course. I learned some things that I did not know which saved my life when I totaled a Honda Goldwing 2 years ago. (18 year old did not know what a stop sign was for). Keep your eyes open







and helmet on.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Yep, I learned things in the riders course I would have never thought about. I know its saved me a time or two.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I went thru a stage about a year ago that I really wanted one and almost bought a Suzuki Boulavard. I even had my leaners license. The wife was totally against it and the more I thought about hitting the hard asphalt at my a age I never went thru with it. I chickened out!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Randy, The guy I work with is selling his Suzi. Its a beautiful bike, and has been very well cared for.. The owner is a great guy.

Its a 2000 Suzuki Volusha 805, water cooled V-twin, 17k miles, white pearl, new tire, cobra pipes, highway pegs, crash bars, 3 headlights on a custom chrome bar, custom seat, saddle bags, tank chap, guage kit, including fuel guage, all the extra chrome that is available for this bike, fender tips, cable covers, etc.. Has thousands in extras that he has added over the years.

Its a sweet ride, the leather, white paint, and chrome, make it one of a kind.

$4500.00 firm.. Pm me and I'll give you his number if interested, he lives in Denver..

Carey


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

I had a v-star and it was a great bike. I rode with guys on Harley's and crotch rockets, I had no problem keeping up. The 650 would cruise like a dream at 70 mph.
As far as riding on the Intersate, my advise would be to stay away from them. The most enjoyable ride is a cruise down a country road, very little traffic and some twist and turns. 
Good luck deciding


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

First Things First.

Take a basic rider course before you purchase a bike. I would suggest the Motorcycle Safety Foundation (MSF) Basic Rider Course. They are nationwide, and they fullfill the train requirements of many states. Taking this before your purchase will help you know what you are looking for in a bike. My wife and I got really lucky when we purchased our bikes. We had done our research and knew what size bikes to look at. She chose a Honda VLX 600 for its low seat height and narrow tank which made her feel comfortable. I chose the Kawasaki 800 Classic for its look, comfortable seat placement, and the extra power to carry us 2-up when we choose.

Second, all of the manufacturers make a quality product. I would not spend the extra money on a new bike, especially for a beginner. (There are two kinds of bikers, those who have dropped a bike, and those who will.) Find a gently used bike that is a couple years old and learn on it. For a beginner of any size, I would not look at anything over 1000cc's, and usually would default to 800cc's or below. Anything over 600cc's will give you plenty of power to make you look like this







and can run at interstate speeds safely. Heavier bikes are going to be better for longer trips, and smaller lighter bikes are great for commuting and shorter trips. We have ridden our bikes on a 300 or so mile interstate trip without a major problem. We have also ridden them through the Smokey Mountains Nat'l Park with 350 and 400+lbs of riders and cargo onboard and the bikes handled those loads without any problems.

Find a dealer that will let you sit on the bikes (don't laugh, some won't) to help you find what is comfortable for you. Remember that you can make some adjustments (different risers, seats, etc.), but you want a bike that is close from the start, and you won't know for sure if it is comfortable until you have a few hundred miles in the saddle. After you take the safety course, find a dealer that is giving demo rides, or an individual or used dealer that will let you take a test drive if at all possible, so you can feel what the bikes are like. Once you have your bike, take it to a parking lot, and practice the skills learned in the course. They could save your life. The emergency stopping skill saved my wife from an accident on our first significant day of riding.

All 4 of the bikes you listed would be a good choice. I've ridden several of the the Honda Aero's, and I have the previous generation of the Kawasaki. I would not be scared of any of them. IMO, neither Victory nor Harley-Davidson make a good beginner bike (too big and too expensive).


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

biga said:


> First Things First.
> 
> Take a basic rider course before you purchase a bike. I would suggest the Motorcycle Safety Foundation (MSF) Basic Rider Course. They are nationwide, and they fullfill the train requirements of many states. Taking this before your purchase will help you know what you are looking for in a bike. My wife and I got really lucky when we purchased our bikes. We had done our research and knew what size bikes to look at. She chose a Honda VLX 600 for its low seat height and narrow tank which made her feel comfortable. I chose the Kawasaki 800 Classic for its look, comfortable seat placement, and the extra power to carry us 2-up when we choose.
> 
> ...


This is the best overall advice above.. The training is the foundation that fun and safety are built upon. The training will help you make the right choice on the first bike -for what fits your needs/budget. Also, the MIC/MSF training gets you prepared for motorcycle endorsement testing for your Drivers License -if required in your state. Doing this endorsement testing on a large motorcycle will take some practice due to the turning/stopping skills that usually must be demonstrated.

Two wheelers are a blast but to live you must be a defensive driver at all times because other drivers just don't seem to see motorcycles in urban settings.....

Enjoy the ride!

Map Guy


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

biga said:


> First Things First.
> 
> Take a basic rider course before you purchase a bike. I would suggest the Motorcycle Safety Foundation (MSF) Basic Rider Course. They are nationwide, and they fullfill the train requirements of many states. Taking this before your purchase will help you know what you are looking for in a bike. My wife and I got really lucky when we purchased our bikes. We had done our research and knew what size bikes to look at. She chose a Honda VLX 600 for its low seat height and narrow tank which made her feel comfortable. I chose the Kawasaki 800 Classic for its look, comfortable seat placement, and the extra power to carry us 2-up when we choose.
> 
> ...


Greatly stated, I would have to agree 100%!!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks again for the advice. Carey, too many miles for my comfort level, but thanks. Also funny...two kids of new riders...those who have dropped a bike and those who will.









Tonight I stopped in at the dealer. They just got in, on trade, a 2001 Yamaha Silverado 1600 with 8,000 miles. They wanted me on that bike. I told them I came in to look at the 650's and they said no way! They said I am too big and will want a bigger bike the week after I buy anything smaller than an 1100.

The 2001 was sharp. Owned by an Air Force officer, it had cobra pipes and a cool intake box that had valves that opened and closed as you throttled it. Tons of chrome. Sounded great.

I did sit on a 650 and it did feel a little small. 1600 cc sounds crazy for a first bike, but the price seemed ok (around $6000). Don't worry...I left with money still in my pocket.

Randy


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Taking into consideration all the safety aspects have been covered and the warnings etc....Lets address the engine size....I will not recommend anything specifically, but I want to point something out. You need to consider what type of riding you will be doing. If you are just ruzing around town a 650 may be fine, but if highway miles or speeds are going to be anywhere in the future keep in mind that a 650 may be screaming to keep 70mph, whereas a larger motor will do highway speeds and maintain them with less effort. This may be an issue if you are riding with people that have larger bikes...Just providing more food for thought.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I had bikes until we had kids, now I don't have bikes. It was a good trade. My wife did let me buy the next best thing, though. I bought my Twin-Jet Boat (Bombardier Speedster) and I use it to rip up waves, do jumps, tricks, cruise and occasionally fish. The only down side is I can chew through some gas in a weekend but it does get "it" out of my system...

Reverie


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Lots of good advice above. Thought I'd add my 4.02 of experience. My first bike was a Honda CB350, solid medium size street bike. I keep it until I drop it. (I broke my own rule - after a rain shower stay to the low inside turn between the grease tire strip and the shoulder. I rode up the high of a freeway ramp and hit a patch of gravel that the rain had washed onto the road. Ouch! But only broke my collar bone.) My second bike is a Honda CX500. Have not dropped it. I put over 100,000 miles on it in a 10 year period. Lots of freeways. I was going the San Diego State at the time and have family in the central central valley. I don't think I'd sit for hours on a seat without springs at my age. I also have a Silver Wing (650), a gift from my father. I stopped riding after the birth of our daughter























My dream bike is a Honda Gold Wing. Loved the idea of a reverse motion from the starter motor to unpark from a San Francisco curb.









You'll always want a bigger bike. I like the notion of a gently use starter bike before spending $$$. My best recommendation is to get the bike with the best visibility: see and be seen. Secondly, buy sticky tires. Good motorcycle tires will not get long mileage they need to adhere to the road.

Lastly, my old cycle mantra "the purpose of transportation is to get from point A to point B - alive."

Wish you many happy trails,
Scott


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Let me start by saying that I ride motorcycles for a living (about 58k miles last year). I am also an MSF instructor. I am also about your size (6'6" 220 lbs).

I absolutely agree that you should take advantage of an MSF riding class before you buy. If you pay attention and take it seriously, you will be way ahead of the game starting out.

I am going to disagree with the crowd, though on the size- because of your size, you will not be comfortable for very long at all on the 650-800 bikes. All of those Japanese bikes mentioned with smaller displacements have smaller frames, and if you are long legged like I am, you will not fit on one very comfortably.

If you have the finances, I would recommend a Harley Road King. The reason I say that is because it is a very nuetral-handling bike and very easy to ride. My work bike is a Road King, and I can pull up to a stop light and come to a complete stop without foot-dragging a nd feeling as if the bike is going to fall over. It is a very easy bike to learn to ride, but they are not the cheapest bikes out there.

The Japanese cruisers are all well built and well-engineered. The problem with some of them for a beginning rider is that, in order to make them look cooler, the frame geometry (more specifically, the rake) results in some of them being "front end heavy", which may give the bike a tendency to "dive" a little when turning or manuevering. While this is not a huge problem, it is sometimes a little unsettling to a new rider. Again, some people are more sensitive to this than others, and it is not anything that will cause you to crash, but obviously, the more nuetral a bike handles, the easier it is to master.

I would also recommend that you check out this website and consider purchasing some of the videos there

http://ridelikeapro.com/

There are some techniques there that will help you in everyday riding and accident avoidance- plus, it is really cool to be able to make a U-turn on a big scooter in the space of two parking spaces. Jerry's videos are well worth the money and have exercises that we use all of the time to keep up our skills.

Finally, while almost no dealer will allow a test ride of a new bike (particularly to a novice), I would immediately leave the showroom of any dealer who would not allow me to sit on a bike that I was considering purchasing. Spend some time on the bike you are considering buying, putting your feet on the pegs, your hands on the grips and getting a feel for the riding position. This is particularlhy important for someone as tall as you are- the wrong bike ( and especially one too small for you) will get very uncomfortable very quickly.

Also, VERY IMPORTANT !!!!!!! :

Don't scrimp on a helmet- spend some money and get one that is DOT compliant and is comfortable on your head. And make sure you wear it. I have been involved with police motorcycles for over 30 years and have seen many fatalities that occurred in otherwise survivable wrecks because the victim was not wearing a helmet. I have also seen a lot of wrecks that you wouldn't think were survivable where the rider lived because his brains were not leaked out all over the pavement ( I was run under the trailer of a semi in 1983 and lived to tell about it, even though my head and face hit one of the wheels on the trailer- I would have died for sure without a lid on my head).

Good luck and watch out for those cars- most of them are definitely not watching out for you!!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I would stay American with a, Harly or Victory! Harly has got to be good, every foreign company is trying to copy it


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

bradnbecca has great points. ditto on good helmet and a good FIT.

One thing I noticed when I went from a Suzuki to a Harley, the first time I road a Harley I could not believe the torque difference. We all should know all about torque with our OBâ€™s.







Pulling off the line was great and I could have a good time just putting around town. With the Suzuki, I always felt like I was racing, working the throttle, and switching gears. With the torque on the Harleyâ€™s, what gear your in plus or minus one, is not that big a deal, you can still pull away from a situation and feel safe. Itâ€™s just a completely different riding experience for me, both were/are fun.

Just my experience.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Lots of advice out there. I wanted to add my 2 cents because my situation is close to yours. I purchased a used 04 V Star Classic with 1,700 miles on it last August for $3,500 dollars. I am 6'4" and weigh 240ish. This was also my very first bike. I took the MSF course and cannot recommed it enough. I have always wanted to ride and my wife was always against it. However after losing a very dear friend of mine to a brain tumor I dedided to live my dream. I simply cannot tell you how much I love riding.

Anyway, those folks here that are telling you that the V Star is too small for you are correct. If left stock you would be cramped on the V Star 650. I was and you have an inch on me. However, I joined a Delphi forum of 650 riders and one of them makes extension kits. I installed one and it moved my floor boards 4" forward and it has made all the difference in the world. I have also added aftermarket freeflowing pipes, a Hyper Charger and regetted the carbs and it's a whole new bike. I have been on rides with 1100's, 1300's and 1600's and I have no trouble at all keeping up with them.

So I have found that with some modifications, the V Star has been a perfect starter bike for me. Email me if you would like more information our would like to see any pictures. I wanted a Harley but just couldnt see putting that much $$ into a first bike. Maybe sometime down the road I will, but for now, I love my V Star.


----------

